
Iridium Already Replaced Destroyed Satellite - ivey
http://www.universetoday.com/2009/02/14/orbital-spares-iridium-already-replaced-destroyed-satellite/
======
peregrine
Thats what I call good service.

~~~
mkuhn
That's what I would call good risk management

